# Motor Controler Help



## Sofaman (Sep 30, 2012)

Have a great electric recliner motor. I need to figure out how to automate the motor contoller. As you see in the attached video the control is a button that has a forward & back switch. Is there anyway I can make that switch turn on to go forward all the way out & then 5 to 10 seconds later reverse back in in a loop? I figure there is a simple board that could replace the switch. I sell furniture for a living & not too up on programing. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

Sofaman said:


> Have a great electric recliner motor. I need to figure out how to automate the motor contoller. As you see in the attached video the control is a button that has a forward & back switch. Is there anyway I can make that switch turn on to go forward all the way out & then 5 to 10 seconds later reverse back in in a loop? I figure there is a simple board that could replace the switch. I sell furniture for a living & not too up on programing. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


You need a simple prop controller (like a Prop 1) and a couple relays. Prop controllers let you set/program timers to control the on/off times for relays and such to activate props. A SPST relay (with contacts rated like your switch or greater) would replace 1 half of your switch (froward or reverse). Set up the prop controller to activate each relay at your specified intervals. There are lots of people that can help with Prop 1 programming or just about any other prop controller you choose.


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

Sofaman,

In your video, I can't quite make out the sticker on the motor. Does it say 12VDC, or 110VAC anywhere? Im sure it plugs into the wall, but the motor itself may be dc (I would think it likely). If the motor itself is DC, that changes a few things. 

Personally, I have to go to the Prop-1 forum and (to my shame) copy other programs, because I don't want to learn to program it. I'm lazy, and its a character flaw, but there it is. However, if you wanted to learn to program the Basic Stamp stuff, it makes for a more flexible controller down the road. I actually have one (on the shelf for a year, I'm not sure I even have the doohickey to hook it up to the computer and reprogram it anymore) , and several relays. Whatever you end up with, I can help with a vid to wire it up.


----------



## Sofaman (Sep 30, 2012)

*Dc*

Yes its a DC motor. It comes with a converter. The motor states: Input DC18-35v______ 5A max.

Thanks


----------



## Sofaman (Sep 30, 2012)

*pico boo jr work?*

would a pico boo jr work?
It comes with 2 outputs. Use fist for the going out motion & the second output for the reverse?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Hmmm. What happens if you continue to hold the button after the motor/slide reaches full extension or retraction? Does the motor shut off automatically i.e. are there limit switches involved?
If so, you could use a simple 555 oscillator to switch the motor. The circuits can be built with potentiometer timing adjustments to set the length of the high/low time periods.


----------



## Sofaman (Sep 30, 2012)

yes it stops after it reaches the end. The same for when it comes back.
This is a replacement part to a recliner that is electric. The button swith mounts on the side of the chair & the motor pushes up the foot rest & brings it back to the closed position.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Forgot to ask - do you want to have that 5-10 second pause just at extension, or both? Using an oscillator means that the motor will cycle over and over once power is applied to the timer. Do you want to have this effect cycling continuously or on demand?


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

yep, a picoboo jr would work.


----------



## Sofaman (Sep 30, 2012)

Otaku said:


> Forgot to ask - do you want to have that 5-10 second pause just at extension, or both? Using an oscillator means that the motor will cycle over and over once power is applied to the timer. Do you want to have this effect cycling continuously or on demand?


I want it to pause at both ends with a 5 second or so pause. Go out, pause, then retract, pause and then repeat as a loop


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

That will be easy, a simple adjustable oscillator will do the job. Set it up to operate a DPDT relay that switches the motor polarity.


----------

